# "Fake" Spraying



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Alright- Nito was neutered as soon as he reached the safe age. It was well before he reached "kitty puberty" and I have learned that altering a cat before it reaches puberty will help put a stop to sexual behaviors (tom-catting, spraying, territorial aggressive etc). Nito has never displayed any of these types of behaviors. But recently, he has started something quite strange. He'll walk up to a corner, or the wall, or anything, put his butt by it, lift his tail, and pretend to spray. That's the only way I can describe it. I usually scold him gently, and then inspect the area. There is never any wetness or smell.

So, what's the deal? Should I even be concerned? Should I bother trying to stop him from doing this?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Believe it or not, Maggie, has been doing this for years. Very, very strange for a female. I've never done anything to discourage it and there's never been an incident where she actually sprayed. She does it is around the perimeter of bed. But it's almost like she's saying good morning, she does it only when I get out of bed. If my parents are here she'll also go in to greet my father when he gets up and does it then too. 

So, no real advice. I hope it never escalates into real spraying. But I would be very careful if you ever decide to introduce another kitty into the house. Go through a proper introduction process. That's would be something that could trip this in the wrong direction.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I don't know many of the new members, but I see by your sig that you're cat-knowledgeable, so I assume you'd recognize genuine spraying. Twinkie does something that someone who's never seen it but just read about it might mistake for fake spraying. He walks up to someplace, spins around, lifts his tail, and waggles his butt and tail back and forth. I presume it's a territorial behavior though he's not actually marking anything.

I doubt you'll alter this behavior. Maybe if he's an accomodating cat he'll humor you by not doing it in your presence. I'd just be very, very alert to the things that can trigger an onset of spraying, and I presume you know what those are, and that living in Wisconsin like I do, you want to be especially alert in spring around the time you first open the windows (and the scent of stray cats wafts in on the warm gentle spring breezes) :lol:


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Yea, I can recognize real spraying vs "fake spraying". I am glad to hear that there are other cats who do this "fake spraying". Nito is very friendly towards other cats, (all except one, my friend's cat Legion, who he hates, and would like to kill I am pretty sure. No idea why) and I have a feeling he picked up the behavior by watching my cat, Elfie, spraying. Elfie was neutered after sexual maturity, and so his spraying continues. I have noticed that when Nito is around my 3 other cats, he picks up on their habits. After one day of seeing Fella playing "blob" (laying on his back, rolling around, and swatting, because he is too lazy to chase things) Nito picked it up. For a week after that I had a hard time getting him to exercise, because he only wanted to play "blob"! Silly kitty.

I have found that scolding my cat will stop him from doing it. But then again, he likes to be scolded when he is bored and seeking attention. After these past couple days of trying to deter him, and now walks right up to my desk, yowls and looks right at me, and waggles his butt around as if he were spraying. When I get up, he runs off all sideways and frisky- he just wants to be chased! :lol: I guess you were right, coaster, when you doubted I could alter his behavior.

Ah well, I won't complain unless he actually starts spraying.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Toby tends to fake spray. Its one of the reasons why I worry a little about getting another cat - judt in case it sets him off for real. 8O


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I've had a couple of cats fake spray, many years ago. I think it could be a "scent greeting", releasing a very small amount of scent that we can't smell.

Arianwen sprays for real, very rarely, and only outside. I have only seen her mark a couple of times. 
This might be weird, but I smelled the mark spot, and it smelled sweet. 8O Is it 'cause she's such a sweet kitty? 8)


----------



## doublemom (Feb 17, 2008)

My big boy Jet does that exact same thing, though there has never been any actual spray that I've been able to smell or see (thank goodness!) He tends to do it only when he is extremely content and happy, and usually in and around the kitchen. Heck, he's the biggest baby, he's ALWAYS content and happy  I usually try to distract him when I see him doing it, like pulling out a toy quickly for him to play with. He's the third and last cat introduced into our family. Neither of the other two have ever done that. Hmmm.... makes a person wonder...

Andi


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

BooBoo and Squirrely-Jo fake spray, but each is different.

When BooBoo does it, it is as he is greeting you and it just seems like his happiness to so bountiful he cannot contain it and his tail vibrates with his strong emotions. S-Jo does it in the kitchen, whirling around and aiming at the bottom of the microwave stand, but nothing ever actually comes out to wet anything. It drives the Hubby nuts when he sees it, he doesn't understand she isn't actually spraying, it only _looks_ like she is.
h


----------



## weebeasties (Jul 19, 2008)

Desdemona usually does this in the kitchen, up against either the cabinets or the stove. And for her it's not a "happy" thing, it seems to be more when she's agitated - especially when she's anxious to be fed!


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Yup, my Little-one "fake sprayed" his entire life. Once I got over the terror that something would actually happen, it made me laugh. He would do it all the time, but mostly, if he got in trouble, or Nanook kicked his butt in a wrestling match (rarely!) he would run over to something (usually my slippers) and fake spray and do that little kitty dance. This is mine, mine, mine, mine... It was hysterical!


----------

